# Bloomberg available on Channel 502 on freeview. Don't need a SKY sub just dish,skybox



## Murt10 (15 Jan 2007)

Bloomberg is now available on Channel 502 on freeview. You don't need a SKY subscription, just the skybox and dish. 

http://www.bloomberg.com/tvradio/tv/tv_index_europe.html

NTL/Cablelink/Chorus or whatever they call themselves at the moment and the SKY packages are looking more and more expensive by the day. You can now get BBC1 2 3 & 4, ITV 1 2 3 4, BBC News 24, Film4, Skynews, EuroNews CNN all free with hundreds of other stations that you may or may not wish to view. If you buy a Sky Freesat Viewing Card for a one off payment of about 30 stg you can also get Channel 4 and 5

The rabbits ears will sstill piick up RTE 1 & 2 I presume 

Murt




Murt


----------



## plaudit (16 Jan 2007)

*Re: Bloomberg now on Freeview*

Amazing how many people have not copped on that most channels are available for free now after a oneoff payment for the dish and box. When I try to explain this to people they think I am gone mad.


----------



## Ralphie (17 Jan 2007)

*Re: Bloomberg now on Freeview*

How does this work?

Where do you buy the box and dish?

Would you have to drill a hole in the side of the house to connect the box and dish?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2007)

*Re: Bloomberg now on Freeview*



plaudit said:


> Amazing how many people have not copped on that most channels are available for free now after a oneoff payment for the dish and box. When I try to explain this to people they think I am gone mad.


It has probably been explained here many times but any chance you could maybe do an easy to read _FAQ _post on it to summarise the issues?


----------



## Ralphie (17 Jan 2007)

*Re: Bloomberg now on Freeview*

yeah, did a search back through topics but didn't really understand it.


----------



## Sherpa (19 Jan 2007)

*Re: Bloomberg now on Freeview*

Sounds interesting.

How does it work if you've already got a Sky dish and set-top box and you cancel your Sky subscription?  Do you give them back their kit or do they just disable your Sky viewing card?  

I guess what I'm really asking is, if I cancel my Sky subscription, can I keep my dish which is wired into the lving room or will Sky want to take it away?


----------



## plaudit (19 Jan 2007)

*Re: Bloomberg now on Freeview*

Sherpa you can keep the kit once the 12month contract expires. Take the card out of your box tonight, plug it out of the wall socket, plug it back in and you will see what you can get for free.


----------



## plaudit (19 Jan 2007)

*Re: Bloomberg now on Freeview*



ClubMan said:


> It has probably been explained here many times but any chance you could maybe do an easy to read _FAQ _post on it to summarise the issues?


 
I will do when I get a few minutes.


----------



## Philip2005 (19 Jan 2007)

*Re: Bloomberg now on Freeview*

Under your sky contract you own the equipment from day one. If you cancel before 12 months then you will have to pay for the equipment.

If you check the internet you can get a list of free to view channels. Otherwise take you sky card out and see what channels you will get.


----------



## ajapale (22 Jan 2007)

*Re: Bloomberg now on Freeview*

Moved from Great Financial Debates


----------



## SlurrySlump (22 Jan 2007)

Can all this be done "wireless" or do I have to run cables in to the house?


----------



## gd2000 (22 Jan 2007)

I'm very interested in this - I've just moved into a house that has a satellite dish (but no skybox - presumably the previous occupier took it with them). Does anyone know where I can pick an appropriate box up (without subscribing to sky)?

Many thanks...


----------



## procus (22 Jan 2007)

Hi gd2000,

If its fairly recent sky dish, it should work if you have a universal lnb on the dish if not you will need to replace it , they are really cheap, you should be able to pick up a free to air decoder for under 100 euro. By connecting the coax from the sky dish into it you should receive all the fta channels, bbc1 2 3 4 itv utv film 4 and many more channels. I am not well up on satellite stuff, but here's how i went about it,

I purchased a free to air full system off a company called zintek, on the green hills road, the whole system only cost around 120 euro (and no i dont work for them), I found the guy really helpful there. I hadn't a clue how to set it up , but decided to give it a go myself. I looked at the way the neighbours dish was setup e.g the direction it was pointing e.t.c. After pottering around with the dish for about 1 hour, starting off with the dish pointing downwards and moving it up a notch at a time and then from left to right slightly i found a signal. I had the dish in view of a tv set because the dish was at the end  of the garden. I couldnt believe my eyes when i came in and had all the channels and all for free. I dont get channel 4 but i will live without it , when ntl come out and disconnect which i have requested mid december and no sign of them yet!. If you cant have sight of a tv while setting it up you can buy a sat finder for about 15 euro, and that will tell you when you have a signal. For rte i bought an aerial which i placed in the attic and i get rte 1 2 tv3 and tg4 perfect. I can't believe more people don't do it, I do know that there are restictions on placing dishes on the front of the house e.t.c. but i was ok because it is in the back garden.
I am not sure if this is the best way to do it but that's the way i did it , the one thing i didn't do is earth the dish which i heard is a good thing to do, i was talking to an electricial and he said its quite simple to do, so i should get around to it soon.

There is a website called www.satellite.ie and it has a section on frequently asked questions and i found it quite helpful.

hope this helps


----------



## gd2000 (23 Jan 2007)

procus,

Cheers...  Seems fairly simple for me then - 'cos I already have the satellite installed and (presumably) pointed in the right(ish) direction.  I'll take a trip out to zintek to see if I can get me some free channels!


----------

